# A request for Axlmyks



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was browsing through some members galleries and came across those lighthouses you made, I have a niece who's gaga for lighthouses. Would I be out of line asking you for some sort of schematics for this project? I would love to figure out a way to make a bird feeder like that for her. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad to help. There is a thread on them http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2905-lighthouses.html 
Some instructions on a jig for the sides http://www.routerforums.com/47016-post17.html
Need any more, just ask.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks much Mike, everything I need to know is in those threads, I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------

